# Kharkiv, Ukraine



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

















































































http://jostr.bestpersons.ru/feed/post58829188/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

_*Pokrovsky Cathedral, 1689*_


















^^ The Neoclassical belltower, built in 1821-1844 to a height of 90 meters, remained the tallest building in the city until the late 20th century.






















































^^ Mark V, 1918
:cheers2:

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/11/kharkiv.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://kharkov-photo.livejournal.com/247369.html#cutid1


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://nevsedoma.com.ua/index.php?newsid=139354


----------



## Merl (Feb 21, 2009)

near city centre, to north:





































link


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70885590


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://kharkov-photo.livejournal.com/250075.html#cutid1


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://kharkov-photo.livejournal.com/250272.html#cutid1


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow this is fabulous! We have some wooden Ukranian churches like that here in Brazil, did you know that? Always very beautiful.

Thank you for the pictures of Kharkiv, I had never seen any part of that city before. It seems far bigger and more sophisticated that I imagined. I knew it had a metro system, but its buildings and avenues seem bigger than I had imagined.

I see a lot of Russian signs along with Ukranian, what is the language use in Kharkiv?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

mopc said:


> I see a lot of Russian signs along with Ukranian, what is the language use in Kharkiv?


*Kharkiv Region*


> The language structure of the region, according to the All-Ukrainian Population Census‘ 2001 data, is characterized by the following data: the part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals *53.8%* of the population of the region, this is by 3.3 percentage points more than in 1989. The part of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals *44.3%* of the population, comparatively with the data of previous census this index has decreased by 3.8 percentage points.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_khar/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 



























http://imageshack.us


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Early morning in the city









http://transphoto.ru/photo/351710/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Metalist Stadium*



Igor L. said:


> *Opened* September 12, 1926
> *Renovated* December 5, 2009
> *Capacity* 38 633
> 
> ...





Harisson said:


> http://uefa.com/





Harisson said:


> http://elektraua.livejournal.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous photos, nice blend of the old and the new....:cheers2:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/842785?with_photo_id=72164394


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pushkinskaya Street



























Sumskaya Street









Lenin Avenue


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Constitution Square


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bursatsky Descent









Sumskaya Street, Radio Technical College









Mechnikova Lane









Freedom Square


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://kharkov-photo.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/ladies.man217?z=photo58229960_294829074/wall58229960_1799









http://vk.com/ladies.man217?z=photo58229960_294829090/wall58229960_1799


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos from Kharkiv...:cheers:


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sumskaya Street


















Constitution Square


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Freedom Square. Christmas Tree


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/ladies.man217?z=photo58229960_295377695/photos58229960


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorky Park












































































































Sumskaya Street


















T.G. Shevchenko monument


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/22255.html#cutid1


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/24385.html#cutid1


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Privokzalnaya Square


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/25083.html#cutid1


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates. It's a lovely city!!


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

the church of the first post is so amazing!!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/9105/45253583.jpg


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

The architecture of the city reminds me the capital city of Serbia, Belgrade. Beautiful city. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Kharkiv is much more beautiful than Belgrade.  I was very disappointed with my trip to Belgrade.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

I went Belgrade two times,i love the city but never been in Kharkiv. Actually i was about to go to Moscow and St Petersburg this summer, according to my plan, the first destination was Kharkiv. (It was very expensive to fly to Russia from Istanbul and transportation between former Soviet cities are inexpensive. And Kharkiv tickets were very cheap. And we had a chance to visit many cities, two countries.) But suddenly our plans changed, we went to Western Europe for Interrail. :lol: One day i will visit Kharkiv, it's easy to find cheap tickets to Ukraine cities (especially Lviv) as a low cost company chose Ukraine and Balkan cities as a new destination because of a non visa agreement between governments. ^^


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/98005764.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9584/137247253.22/0_d1c4f_d2cfdda3_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5006/137247253.22/0_d1c4d_784b1536_XXL.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-c...za-drozdov-partners_12-10-16_003-1000x666.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/28910.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/25083.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/98410039.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/98462073.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4125/137247253.1a/0_a6a6f_dea80b85_XXL


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/2012/04/27/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs413327.vk.me/v413327960/3497/_bGc8NfINUE.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs416517.vk.me/v416517960/8c1f/qzXKhBgHNrU.jpg









http://cs416517.vk.me/v416517960/8bfb/BwIi5bTMu8c.jpg



























http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great photos from Kharkiv


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://va-ko-min.livejournal.com/19142.html


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

Pics by Richard Zorge


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

Photo by Oleg Kruglyak


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

Pics by Paul Itkin


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

https://transphoto.org/author/16941/


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Фотография Україна понад усе ! / JuliaBondarenko SergKocian


Фотография Україна понад усе ! из альбома Любіть Україну ! автора JuliaBondarenko SergKocian. Описание: https://www.youtube.com/w atch? v=wWzrkCcn2tw. Фото загружено 21 января 2022.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Volodymyr Matyas


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

© transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_January 2022_
































Pics by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Residents of Kharkiv hide from Russian bombs at the Botanichnyi Sad Station.
















© transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Eight months before the war








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Russian Nazis launched a missile attack at Downtown Kharkiv but the city does not give up. Today, the Ukrainian army controls Kharkiv. 








Hitler, 1943 | Putin, 2022








Link


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taiwan

Stand with Ukraine by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

by
*Henry Wu*














by
*Simón Chen*











by
*Tony Yueh*











by
*郭彥宏*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Korea


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=465373221946922


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

© transphoto.org


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

benKen said:


>


These pics were taken in Mariupol, not Kharkiv.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Before the War
















Link

and now...








© reuters









© aljazeera


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

English subtitles
^^ ^^


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Today, the Russian Nazis launch missile attack on Kharkiv 

Barabashova Market
^^ ^^








Суспільне Харків


Дим над Харковом. Внаслідок обстрілів горить ринок у Київському районі




t.me





Kindergarten
^^ ^^
































Дитячий садок Харкова після обстрілу. ФОТО


17.03.22 20:21 - Дитячий садок Харкова: після обстрілу. Своїми обстрілами окупанти знищують в Україні не тільки стратегічні об'єкти, а й школи, університети, дитячі садочки, житлові будинки....




censor.net


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Peaceful Summer








Photo by Andrey Herasimenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3424630877660517


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

ᐉ Новини Харкова - останні Харківські новини та події за сьогодні | Ukr.net


【Новини Харкова】Свіжі Харківські новини на UKR.NET ⚡ події ⏳ кримінальні новини ❗ останні події в житті Харківської області за сьогодні і багато іншого




www.ukr.net


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

The day before the war








Photo by Serg Kocian


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> The day before the war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kharkiv now







*
Photo by Maxym Podoprygora


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

https://censor.net/ua/photo_news/3330494/strah_robyt_partneriv_spivuchasnykamy_katastrofy_yaku_rosiyiski_viyiska_stvoryly_v_ukrayinskyh_mistah


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Before the war...








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Serg Kocian


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> The day before the war
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Photo by SergeyR


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Kharkiv by Kevin BIETRY `ღ´ ✈, en Flickr

Kharkiv by Kevin BIETRY `ღ´ ✈, en Flickr

Kharkiv by Kevin BIETRY `ღ´ ✈, en Flickr

Kharkiv Railway Station by Kevin BIETRY `ღ´ ✈, en Flickr

Kharkiv by Kevin BIETRY `ღ´ ✈, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Today


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> Today











Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Kharkiv Zoo








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Public Transport

























1. © h_saltovka
2. © transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv Metro*_ now_
















_© transphoto.org_

































© редпост


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pre-Christmas season in a front-line city_
















© редпост


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> *Kharkiv Metro*_ now_






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=728270022198887






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=550090233658152


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_2 years ago_








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_New special equipment of Kharkiv firefighters and rescuers







_








_State Emergency Service of Ukraine_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> _Empty streets of a frontline city_











_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

© редпост


----------

